# My house



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Work :thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

cool


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

did u do the tin too?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting pics. We all like too see pics. I always say I did my worst work in my own house. We built our own place in 03. NEVER AGAIN.

Took 7 months with me and momma doing everything but the concrete.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, Bear with me I just figured out how to post pics. I had a buddy do the duct work, he does great a great job. Obviously, he has his own shop, makes all his own fittings, transitions, etc. I'm going to be posting more just takes me a while. I thought I might catch some grief over the pex, but my budget talked me into it. I'm about 60% done with the house, and I hope to get the insulation started next week.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*another one*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just curious. Not tryin to bag on ya but, Why not hide the drains and ductwork in the truss joists?

Nevermind. Looks like you would run out of elevation. Look like 12"

Mine are 24" truss joists. Lots of room to play.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Clear span truss! Way to go!
I hate to install them myself because if the building is out of square, its hard to figure out how much to off set them to bring the deck into square. Big PITA! But well worth it!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber, it looks like to me he can use a drop ceiling and hide the pipes and the duct work.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup. Looks like 105.5" to the bottom of the trusses by my eagle eye.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Just curious. Not tryin to bag on ya but, Why not hide the drains and ductwork in the truss joists?
> 
> Nevermind. Looks like you would run out of elevation. Look like 12"
> 
> Mine are 24" truss joists. Lots of room to play.


They're actually 14", and you're right I would'nt have been able to stay in em anyway. And they put my sleeve in lower than I wanted too:furious:. It's been that way so long now I almost forgot. I used the short trusses because of the grade of the land it kept my entry level as low as I could get at that span. Things never seem to go quite as we plan em sometimes.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

104":thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> ILPlumber, it looks like to me he can use a drop ceiling and hide the pipes and the duct work.


 Someday, I'll be broke for ever now


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

airgap said:


> 104":thumbup:


Aww. crap. I'm gonna have to recalibrate these things:jester:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Aww. crap. I'm gonna have to recalibrate these things:jester:


Thats just from staring at the puter too much:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*one more*


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I like working around those joists; make life really nice running water lines.

I don't know about the rest of you, but cutting 20" pieces and coupling a run 20' long is ridiculous, especially when I started years ago by drilling the very bottom of the joists and nail plating them.


AFAIK, none of those houses fell down, but I have seen joists crack from those holes and span a long distance, destroying the integrity of distributing load.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks good, but I only see 1 strap, here, you need strapping every 4' on plastic.

I would use zip sticks, it would look real clean.

good job! Looks straight and `clean, not all bowed :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Looks good, but I only see 1 strap, here, you need strapping every 4' on plastic.
> 
> I would use zip sticks, it would look real clean.
> 
> good job! Looks straight and `clean, not all bowed :thumbsup:


 Good eye, that was before I went back and put the rest of my hangers in. I probably shoulda used zip sticks, but I just put in more straps. It's 4' here too.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Septic system*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*couple more*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

drop ceiling is the way to go. i always like to have non destructable access to mechanics...

oh yeah, I see a cross connection in post #22


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

are those infiltratos for the leech field??


Great choice!! Good job! Just plan on alot of weeds and growth in that area:thumbsup:

Having all that land must be great.....Sometimes I hate los angeles!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

oh yeah, I see a cross connection in post #22 [/quote]

Yeah, I might have a mixing problem there:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> are those infiltratos for the leech field??
> 
> 
> Great choice!! Good job! Just plan on alot of weeds and growth in that area:thumbsup:
> ...


Yeah, they're infiltrators. Using them took my leech field from 4-100' lines to 3-85' lines. gotta love it, no gravel needed either:thumbup:

It's 4 acres altogether. It's pretty quiet, but sometimes I'd like to try the city life. I guess sometimes you just want something different.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I hate infiltrator, haha.

Are those the swivel 4' pieces or the 6' pieces?

We're also a licensed septic system installer and we NEVER do infiltrators anymore, not since about '04. We install gravel beds now with 4" super crush perforated pipe.

I just don't like them because all you can drive over them is a lawn mower, haha, and they have an 18" gap under the center of them that's just empty space.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> I hate infiltrator, haha.
> 
> Are those the swivel 4' pieces or the 6' pieces?
> 
> ...


You must be talking about a lawnmower that's in the back of a tandem dump truck. 16k [email protected] 12" cover min. is pretty stout. The gap under them is kinda the whole concept too. Nobody here uses perf. here anymore.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

airgap said:


> Yeah, they're infiltrators. Using them took my leech field from 4-100' lines to 3-85' lines. gotta love it, no gravel needed either:thumbup:
> 
> It's 4 acres altogether. It's pretty quiet, but sometimes I'd like to try the city life. I guess sometimes you just want something different.


 

city life, come on down for a week, that will knock that out of your system. :thumbsup:

I guess if I was all country, I would miss city life, weird. Some people are content, others like me love to travel and always wanna be somewhere else other then where I am, maybe I am a hobo or something











sorry for the drift.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> city life, come on down for a week, that will knock that out of your system. :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess if I was all country, I would miss city life, weird. Some people are content, others like me love to travel and always wanna be somewhere else other then where I am, maybe I am a hobo or something
> 
> ...


A drifter don't mind a drift every now and then, hop on them tracks, and you'll be at my place b'fore ya know it:laughing:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

airgap said:


> You must be talking about a lawnmower that's in the back of a tandem dump truck. 16k [email protected] 12" cover min. is pretty stout. The gap under them is kinda the whole concept too. Nobody here uses perf. here anymore.



The gap is just a free space for the effluent to run into, 18" is a tad bit overkill in my book. . . . . . I have put in 3, 97' runs of it before, 8' on sidewalls, but the home owner had group 3 soil (a lot of modelling).


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> The gap is just a free space for the effluent to run into, 18" is a tad bit overkill in my book. . . . . . I have put in 3, 97' runs of it before, 8' on sidewalls, but the home owner had group 3 soil (a lot of modelling).


 You haven't seen how my kids can eat!!They need all the free space they can get


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Update*




















































After 12 long months, looks like we'll be moving in next week!!:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Few more*


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is that a TEE on its back?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Airgap, your home looks awesome, great work buddy.

Greenplum, you never used a tee on its back for a vent before?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Airgap, your home looks awesome, great work buddy.
> 
> Greenplum, you never used a tee on its back for a vent before?


I sure havent, I NEVER use a TEE on its back for anything but DRY VENTS. The local inspectors would get a kick out of it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That IS a dry vent......

My question would be. Is it washed? 

Nice house air-gap. I love porches! Screen that baby in :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> That IS a dry vent......
> 
> My question would be. Is it washed?
> 
> Nice house air-gap. I love porches! Screen that baby in :thumbup:


 You beat me to the reply


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Here in Atlanta, we WET-VENT. Nothing flushes by a Toilet. Nice place you have there sir.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> That IS a dry vent......
> 
> My question would be. Is it washed?
> 
> Nice house air-gap. I love porches! Screen that baby in :thumbup:


 I dont wanna start anything but it wouldn't matter if its washed or not....we cannot lay a tee down on its back unless we are in the vent system at least 6" above the flood level rim of the fixture........anything below that is considered the drainage system,even if its used as a wet vent. They only allow Sant. tees here in the vertical or in the Dry portion of a vent above the flood rim level. Here you cannot change direction of a vent for a toilet greater than 45 degress below 6" above the flood level without washing that portion of the toilets vent with a fixture. I'm not saying whos wrong or right but how we must do it to pass inspection.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We can use a san tee on it's back provided that the horizontal portion is washed and the vertical portion is dry. IPC. Using a wye and 1/8 bend in it's place would serve no function and add an extra fitting. 2006 IPC now allows wet venting in any combination. The toilet no longer has to be washed by a fixture upstream.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It's been a challenge, but worth every second of it. 

Yeah that's a santee on it's back, It's a washed vent, and it's also not alone in there either


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> We can use a san tee on it's back provided that the horizontal portion is washed and the vertical portion is dry. IPC. Using a wye and 1/8 bend in it's place would serve no function and add an extra fitting. 2006 IPC now allows wet venting in any combination. The toilet no longer has to be washed by a fixture upstream.


 Ever tried to get a drain cable to go the right direction through a San. tee on its back? Sometimes its alot of trouble and the bit on the machine grinds the hell out of the tee before it finally goes the right way. In most situations its not gonna hurrt a thing having that sant. tee on its back but sometimes it does. I had a urinal at a bar that would clogg up about once a month that i serviced. It was always a ***** to unclogg it so after about the 3rd time I ran the camera down the 2" stack and found a 2" sant tee on its back full of "stir straws" standing straight up in the tee. I pulled the camera out and cleaned the drain out by grinding the straws up while continually flushing the urinal to wash them to the main. After I cleaned it I ran the camera back down the vent and saw small hole in the sant tee where the cable had ground it away. Out came the jackhammer and a 2" combination.......no more problems in 2 years and you know they are still throwing straws in there.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Boy, there's no doubtin' this is a plumber's forum, poor old santee gets all the attention, and my cool spiral staircase gets ignored


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I love that staircase brother! Looks really cool, I would have never thought of using one outside.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

airgap said:


> Boy, there's no doubtin' this is a plumber's forum, poor old santee gets all the attention, and my cool spiral staircase gets ignored


 I asked my 72 yr old dad what he thought about sharkbites tonight while visiting him for fathers day.....hes about to retire next month and he still works everyday. This is what he said "I'm 72 and I could careless about a sharkbite unless I'm swimming in the bahamas" That pretty much ended that conversation. I dont freakin blame him. However he did bring up that people were screaming at the suppply houses when pvc came out and certain plumbers stopped shopping at certain supply houses to "boycott" the sale of pvc. He also added that "things hafta get easier because people are so stupid now days":laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> I love that staircase brother! Looks really cool, I would have never thought of using one outside.


Thanks. Well the front ended up so high off the ground, I wanted something that would'nt take up so much space. It just hit me one day, so I searched them, ordered it, and boom. it took about 5 hours to finish, but it was'nt bad at all. I don't think they're for everybody, but we like it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Code or not an santee on it's back is a bad idea. You'll be kicking yourself if you ever have to run a jetter down that stack. And for what? To save a few cents vs. a combo?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice looking home nice work.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Protech said:


> Code or not an santee on it's back is a bad idea. You'll be kicking yourself if you ever have to run a jetter down that stack. And for what? To save a few cents vs. a combo?


I'd be willing to bet that 1 1/2 line makes a few turns before joining other vent piping. I doubt it goes straight up so you would never run a cable down it any way.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that 1 1/2 line makes a few turns before joining other vent piping. I doubt it goes straight up so you would never run a cable down it any way.


 Then that would make things even worse!!! Its revented hopefully in the attic and not the wall. If its revented in the wall then you would need to clean from a fixture drain which makes directing the cable through a sant. tee laid on its back impossible if it doesn't go the right direction by itself. When I revent in the attic I ALWAYS install a Sant. Tee with a cleanout in the attic or a test tee so I have a place to get into that drain with my cable. Its just my persoanl preference.....its not required.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Last one*







The name of the mountain is Angel's Rest. The Appalachian Trail passes over it, and you can hike to the top in about 3 hours.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

airgap said:


> View attachment 2068
> The name of the mountain is Angel's Rest. The Appalachian Trail passes over it, and you can hike to the top in about 3 hours.


 I like how you ignore the argument and keep posting pics!!!:thumbsup: I wanna come live there too. That looks like the place to be!!!! can you shoot guns there on your property? What kinda grade is the mountain...really steep trail?? What kind of snakes?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I like how you ignore the argument and keep posting pics!!!:thumbsup: I wanna come live there too. That looks like the place to be!!!! can you shoot guns there on your property? What kinda grade is the mountain...really steep trail?? What kind of snakes?


 Argument? what argument? Yeah, I can shoot there, but i only have 4 acres so I don't unless I need to. It's hard to tell from that pic, but it'spretty steep. The trail is switchbacked all the way up. as a matter of fact my daughter killed a baby milksnake beside the porch last week. The only poisonous we have are timber rattlers, and copperheads. There has been a bear tearing up everybody's trash for the last couple of months too.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, that's an awesome view man. Where are you hanging the hammock?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> Wow, that's an awesome view man. Where are you hanging the hammock?


 Thanks. The view is the first thing everybody notices when they get there. I'll Probably hang one right where I took the pic, and I plan on wearing it out too:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

airgap said:


> Argument? what argument? Yeah, I can shoot there, but i only have 4 acres so I don't unless I need to. It's hard to tell from that pic, but it'spretty steep. The trail is switchbacked all the way up. as a matter of fact my daughter killed a baby milksnake beside the porch last week. The only poisonous we have are timber rattlers, and copperheads. There has been a bear tearing up everybody's trash for the last couple of months too.


 "Bear":blink: We have little black bears but they are usually about 65 pounds or so around here and thats if you get lucky and see one. Alot of black bear over protects way in central Florida. Whats a milksnake? How big do they get and how poisonous? I killed a black snake last year that was 6.5 feet long in my garage....i thought it was my garden hose until it moved. I screamed like a little girl and grabbed a piece of 1/2 black iron pipe and killed it. I hate snakes.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I asked my 72 yr old dad what he thought about sharkbites tonight while visiting him for fathers day.....hes about to retire next month and he still works everyday. This is what he said "I'm 72 and I could careless about a sharkbite unless I'm swimming in the bahamas" That pretty much ended that conversation. I dont freakin blame him. However he did bring up that people were screaming at the suppply houses when pvc came out and certain plumbers stopped shopping at certain supply houses to "boycott" the sale of pvc. He also added that "things hafta get easier because people are so stupid now days":laughing:


 Wise man he is. You should respect that a lot. I sure do. :yes:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice view! Lucky man.


----------

